# AI to the Knicks?



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Well now AI has been let go off the Grizzlies should the knicks pick him up? Would give us something to watch lol.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

I wanted them to get him in the off-season if only because he couldn't possibly be any worse of a starting point guard than Chris Duhon.


----------



## gw795 (Jul 18, 2009)

It would be fun to watch AI do his thing in the Garden for a year. It would certainly help people get interested into the team again.


Then again, it would've been more fun to watch Brandon Jennings play his rookie season here and score 25 a game. Instead, we got Jordan Hill, an unpolished big man who reminds me of Renaldo Balkman.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I would take AI in a minute, compared to the trash we have now.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

the way the knicks are playing I dont see why not. Not like we have anything to lose


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

If it's just for a year, why not? Nothing is going on this season for Knick fans.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Oh god this guy is a waste of time. Allen Iverson is by far my least favorite player. He would be a perfect sixth man but he refuses to come off the bench. What a waste of talent...


----------

